# Scrim type projection material? used by Freelusion



## ThomasL (Oct 20, 2015)

Would anyone know the type of screen material being used by Freelusion in their performances?...ad where to buy it? I have asked Rosebrand, and the sales lady does not know (could be 'Cinenet or plain scrim...not sure' she said).
The material is clearly visible in the first 20secs of this video -


Thanks for any input,
ThomasL


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 20, 2015)

I do not believe it is a scrim. It is too solid. It could be something like the Dazian Imagene material. Maybe a Celtic Cloth.


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 21, 2015)

Both Imagene and Celtic Cloth look close. However, the width does not seem to match up...about 10ft at the most. In any case my client wants 20'H x 50'W and it seems that Rosebrand's Lt. Grey Scrim with a width of 31' can be cut to that.

ThomasL


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 21, 2015)

In that case, maybe a filled scrim?


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 22, 2015)

Maybe.
Thinking more about it, I gave the wrong example video. You are correct that the one posted above seems to be front projection only. There is no visible texture like a scrim, and not much space behind for reveals which is how a scrim is usually used. My apologies.

This is the one my client sent me, and I inadvertently thought Freelusion uses the same material in all their performances. Stupid me!



ThomasL


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 22, 2015)

Here's a screen grab of the 'scrim'. Seems very fine, almost like mosquito netting, if you'll pardon the analogy!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 22, 2015)

Yes, that does look more scrim like. I wonder if it is the Trevira scrim from Rosebrand? The coating may pick up the projection better.


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 22, 2015)

Trevira! It is listed under Scenic Painting Fabrics, not under Scrims...and I only ordered samples from their 'Scrims' section. Bit too late for a sample now as we are on the verge of ordering a cut piece of 20'x50' with custom sewing in order to get it here by mid-November. I'll ask the lady I am dealing with in Rosebrand.

Thanks a lot RuinExplorer!!

ThomasL


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 24, 2015)

I tried to see if I could look at the Trevira scrim today at LDI, but they didn't have a sample of it with them. Let me know how it works.


----------



## ThomasL (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks, ruinexplorer, but we have already proceeded with the purchase of a Sharkstooth Scrim Lt Grey with custom sewing/finishing, in order for Rosebrand to make client's deadline which is mid-Nov.

I was at my client's soon after our discussion above, and checked all the samples I had ordered and given him a month ago, and two or three Trevira samples were there. Versus the Sharkstooth Scrim Lt Grey, one of the Trevira had openings that were slightly less wide but taller. The material, however, felt slightly coarser/stiffer versus the sharkstooth lt grey. So he had considered/compared it versus all the sharkstooth from Rosebrand plus other samples from J.D. McDougall in England.

Hopefully, when the finished product arrives and is used, it will work well. I hope I can remember (age catching up!) to take a photo of the usage (in Nov) and post here as a follow up. These days I am hardly on-site but in this case, client wants me to program the show-control software I sold him a few years ago (he has forgotton 'how'!!). It is called Venuemagic, and will be used to trigger Watchout (via RS232-tcp/ip) and his Avolite desk (via MIDI) simultaneously on cue, i.e. down to the milisecond.

ThomasL


----------

